# Future PNW BBQ/Smoking King...



## smokey mo (Sep 19, 2009)

OK, maybe not a King.  I have been cooking for large groups of people since I was 14.  I enjoy it alot.  The downfall is I had to get a job.  It wasn't cooking for large groups of people.  

Long story short...it is time to be my own man.  I am in the process of making a reverse flow smoker.  The body is a 500g propane tank.  

My goal is to make bbq/smoked meats for the common people.  The only bbq you can get in Oregon is hit or miss.  Some think that the taste of starter fluid is a good thing.  Others like their bbq so much they price it out of reach of most families.  There has to bea happy medium.

So as I am getting ready to venture forth and create my new monster smoker, I will post as many pictures as I can.  

I DO NOT claim to be anything other than willing to learn...I know that I am as green as uncured wood.  I will be taking in every thing that I can and working to make what I do better.

Thanks for being here to help us newbies.  I hope passion and drive will take me to the level to be considered worthy.

Good smokin' folks.

r


----------



## beer-b-q (Sep 19, 2009)

Welcome, Glad to have you with us. This is the place to learn, lots of good info and helpful friendly Members.

For Those of you New to Smoking, be sure to check out Jeff's 5 Day Smoking Basics eCourse.
Click Here it's "FREE"... 5 Day eCourse

Everyone here enjoys seeing the Qview so be sure to post plenty of pics... 

Large ones that us old people with bad eyes can see.

When you uploading to Photobucket I always use the Large IMG setting, 640 x 480 it is a nice size...

How to post Qview to Forum:


----------



## irishteabear (Sep 19, 2009)

Welcome to SMF.  Glad you joined us.


----------



## mballi3011 (Sep 19, 2009)

First off welcome Morgan to *SMF*. You'll like it here cause there are abunch of good folks here that would just love to help you out with just about anythignto do with smoking. We really like to have newbies here because they can bring in a new propective to how things are done. There's nothing like a new set of eyes to give and new way to make things that little differant to make things alittle better. So I hope you know about the *Qview* here. 
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=58920
Here's a link to photobucket it's free and easy to download pictures. Then if your really new to smoking Look up the E-course. 
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...play.php?f=127
It's also free and it will give you the basics of smoking. So after all of that you just need to go grab something to smoke and if you have any question just post them here and we will answer it quickly so you don't have any mishaps with your smoke. 
Welcome To Your New Addiction


----------



## que-ball (Sep 19, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!  What kind of cooking for large groups were you doing at 14 years old and since then?  If you haven't already done so, I recommend doing a search of smoker builds from propane tanks.  You'll get lots of ideas.  Don't forget the qview of your own build, too!


----------



## ronp (Sep 19, 2009)

Welcome aboard, enjoy, and don't forget the Qview.


----------



## alx (Sep 19, 2009)

Some good folk here have built some fine smokers.Welcome.

You maybe a Queen for now....Nighthood maybe in future...Smoke on.

Everyone likes the Q-View.........


----------



## fire it up (Sep 19, 2009)

Welcome to the site, it's folks like you who evidently have a passion for the art of smoking that makes this site so great.
Good luck on the smoker build.


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 19, 2009)

Welcome to SMF glad you decided to join us. I'll look forward to pics of your build we've had some members post them in the past and a lot of us sure enjoy following the builds. If you have questions or run into problems post them and I'm sure some of these people can help ya out with them. Have fun and happy building/smoking


----------



## gnubee (Sep 19, 2009)

Welcome to the SMF. I certainly know what you mean. Its a downer to go into a Q-joint to try out their " World famous BBQ " only to be served tasteless slop by a person who wouldn't know good Q if it bit them in the aspidistra.

Is there any food establishment in the world who's food is NOT world famous? God that phrase bugs me.

Or as you say It sucks to be served a tiny portion of food that cost an arm a leg a foot and an elbow. Give us something we can afford.

You will have to look into profit margins quite closely to determine just exactly where that common ground you seek is but it can be done. It has to be priced where you can take home some cash for yourself but cheap enough that people in this economy can afford to pay for it.

The TV program Diners, Drive in's and Dives is a good example of what you are looking for. It shows that all across the land there are people in all sorts of restaurants big and small who are successfully catering to the common man without gouging him to death. A common theme to the program is regular people serving simple food in large doses at reasonable prices. 

I went into a restaurant in Idaho just because it said on the billboard out front . " Northern Idaho's Regionally famous Pie" They were right, their pie was fresh made with fresh fruit not that glue that passes for pie now-a- days. It was simply put delicious and deserved the title of regionally famous. I mentioned it at a campfire and several northern Idahoans told me that yes that place's pie was famous all over Northern Idaho. Honesty will get you farther than exaggeration. 

I wish you all the luck in the world. I know that with help from SMF I have learned to turn out Q to die for. A far cut above the norm. You will learn to do the same because there are no secrets, or at least very few secrets that we are not eager and willing to share with everyone. 
Post lots of qview and we will follow you anywhere. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Good luck on your endeavours. Take Jeff's 5 day ecourse *FREE by the way.*


Check this link... 
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=81585

This link took me forever to find and its like long read.....it goes thru the trials and tribulations of one man following his dream. He now has a successful restaurant turning out great Q.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=51269


----------



## bassman (Sep 19, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.  Glad to have you here.


----------



## hell fire grill (Sep 19, 2009)

Welcome to SMF from Battle Ground, WA. If you need any assistance with your build PM me and the forum will send notification via email. I dont come here every day. I always have at least one cooker Im tinkering with in my shop.


----------



## ol' smokey (Sep 19, 2009)

Welcome to the SMF. I'm looking forward to the qview of your build, good luck.


----------



## smokey mo (Sep 25, 2009)

When I was younger I started cooking chicken at the 'broiler festival' in my home town. Then helped my dad at Chamber of Commerce functions. Later in life I started cooking for friends that led to cooking for the Church I go to. That was burgers and sausages for around 600. Then another friend called and asking if I could do Prime Rib, that ended up being Prime and Chicken Cordon Bleu for 400, twice. I can't tell you how many weddings and party gatherings for friends we've cooked for. I think I have charged for it twice, its just all about making people happy and not leave hungry.

This is just the next logical step in my pea brained thought process. I figure if I have to do something for the next 25 years till I retire, I may as well enjoy it. 


I just hope I can keep it together to finish strong.

r


----------



## jaye220 (Sep 25, 2009)

Welcome...glad to have another PNWer on board.  There aren't a ton of us but as you know, we can't really get good BBQ anywhere so we HAVE to make it ourselves.  I'll say that I had never smoked a thing before joining this board a year ago but none of my family or friends that I tell that to come close to believing it after eating what I can turn out now.  Good luck.


----------



## zjaybird (Sep 26, 2009)

Welcome to SMF and if GnuBee's ESP abilties turn out to be right, I want to have an invitation when your establishment is on Triple D with Guy.


----------



## eaglewing (Sep 26, 2009)

*Greetings and Welcome to the 'community'.*

*Enjoy your stay at* *SMF*
*Settle in and have fun.
Any questions, plenty of experts... and make yourself at home.




*


----------

